# External SD Card only guide



## ChrisCTX

*Intro:*

This is a no-nonsense guide for running your Samsung Galaxy Tab with only an external SD Card.

This guide is a compilation of other (more experienced) user's solutions, as such I take credit only on gathering presenting them on a single easy to follow post.

I don't make any guarantees, specially since this guide involves hardware modification, proceed at your own risk.

I did this procedure on a Sprint CDMA version, but all Galaxy Tabs should be more or less the same.

*Why would I do this?*

Because your Galaxy Tab 7 no longer works (bootloop in GB Roms or Encryption Unsuccessful on ICS/JB).

Pictures of common symptoms that this procedure fixes:










Special Thanks to (from XDA Developers and Rootzwiki):

Black6spdZ: Who originally posted this method.
derekwilkinson: Who helped me out with the update.sh changes.
xz124: For making me custom kernel for a couple of tests (No longer needed with hardware hack) and overall being very supportive.
cgugino: Who guided me to use vold.fstab hacks to fix the device (sadly it didn't work).
iFixit: For their step by step images.
Every single Android hacker and hack user who makes this community great.

*Procedure:*

Summary:
- Open up the device and take internal SD Card out.
- Re-assemble the device.
- Partition the external SD Card (3 partitions, two small ext4 and one big FAT32)
- Modify ICS or later ROM's update.sh to use partition 3 as external SD Card.
- Flash modded ROM via CWM (and Google Apps optional).
- Enjoy

*Taking it appart:*

Don't panic!, if you can use a screwdriver and build with Legos you are qualified to do this!

iFixit does a wonderful job of showcasing how to open the device up that I rather link to them than try to out-do them.
Follow their guide until step 13 then refer back to this guide. http://www.ifixit.co...Teardown/4103/1










To actually remove the Internal SD Card (that is not soldered to the board but in-fact glued to it), I recommend you take an exacto knife (or other small blade or thin screwdriver) and slide it around the edges gently; once the edges are loose, take your screwdriver under the chip and just pop it up.










There will be adhesive residue on the board, I recommend using some gentle solvent to remove it (I used a cloth with a little paint thinner).

Put everything back together (just follow the iFixit guide on reverse) and feel proud that you are done with the hardware mod.

*Partition your external SD Card*

I used three partitions (all primary, not logical) , two 500 MB ext4 and a FAT32 with the rest of the space.

Linux users will probably not require much help on deciding what software to use, but for Windows users MiniTool Partition Wizard does a good enough job.

Do note that your device will perform according to your external SD Card, so it's not a bad idea to invest in a category 10 SD Card.

*Modifing the ROM:*

Download your ICS / JB ROM of choice, unzip it and open update.sh
Edit both line 31 and 35 to be as bellow


Code:


	SD_PART='/dev/block/mmcblk0p3'

Save and zip back.

*Loading the Modded ROM to the SD:*

Because we messed with the SD Cards, CWM will have a bit of trouble finding the external SD Card (until we flash our ROM).

Go ahead and connect your device to your computer and ADB the following command:



Code:


<br />
adb shell "echo /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 > /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file"<br />

That will allow you to access your SD Card from your PC, just copy your modded ROM to it.

Now, issude the following command:



Code:


adb shell mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 /sdcard

This will allow you to install the .zip file from CWM, go ahead and do that.

After checking partition types, your device will reboot and appear on a countdown to find the external SD Card, go ahead and reboot it manually before it does automatically (reboot to recovery with volume up).

Flash the .zip again, this time the installation will go successfully and you will have a working device.

Optionally, flash your desired Google Apps.


----------



## McMick

Thanks for putting this guide up, ChrisCTX!

Some notes:

On the Verizon Galaxy Tab, SCH-I800, the first two screws you have to remove are not phillips head. They are some weird triangular head and you'll need to use a flat-headed screwdriver to get them out (a VERY FINE one). Inside the device, the EMI shield is screwed on with 5 VERY tiny phillips screws which are nigh impossible to remove. They are on there TIGHT. You will need an ULTRA-FINE phillips screwdriver to have any success. Think of the smallest phillips screw you've ever seen; these are even smaller. I could not remove two of them and had to pull the cover off with force until they popped out.

The NAND chip on mine was not glued on on the edges like ChrisCTX's. It appears to be glued on all over the underside as well (don't know how else to explain it). It was impossible to remove it without destroying the chip. I had to "chip" away at it; it would only come away in little pieces and flakes. I will be surprised if my device still works after this. Obviously there are differences between the Sprint and Verizon models, or differences according to production place or date, which you may run into that makes this mod difficult or impossible. My recommendation is not to attempt it unless you are ready to kiss your device goodbye.

UPDATE: I can't believe it, but my tablet works again! Thanks again for putting this guide together!


----------



## ChrisCTX

Glad to hear it McMick 

The whole glue situation just sounds like it will vary by device, it was probably done by human hands and thus prone to be different.

Yes some of the screws are quite fine, If anyone attempting this mod doesn't have any that fits I recommend getting a "Precision Screwdriver kit" they are very affordable and are essential for most computer stuff.

As for the mmcblk staying the same, that's actually the whole point of this mod, the Linux Kernel only notices the external SD, and thus it thinks is the internal one and behaves as normally.


----------



## derekwilkinson

Nice guide man


----------



## jt1134

*Using CM10 nightly builds while running /data partition off the sdcard :*

(this is meant to be brief, it's really simple and I suck at writing guides n such)

* format your sdcard with 3 partitions like in the guide in the OP, 1 FAT, 2 ext4.
* create a file in the root of your sdcard named "activate_data_on_sdcard"; doesn't matter what kind of file, just use that name.
* download the latest CM10 nightly from http://get.cm/?device=p1c and place it on your sdcard
* reboot into recovery and flash the CM10 zip, gapps, etc
* reboot again into CM10

*NOTES :*

*partitions:*
* the FAT partition on your sdcard needs to be the first partition
* the 2nd partition (ext4) will be your /data partition. make it however large you want
* the 3rd partition (ext4) will be your /cache partition. Doesn't really even need to be bigger than 20mb or so.

*additional notes:*
* if the file is not named appropriately, or if it is ever removed, the partition arrangement will revert back to stock and your device may not boot
* simply replacing the file will restore the modified partition layout
* you are welcome to continue flashing nightly builds as they appear as long as the file is in place, this "easter egg" isn't going anywhere
* nandroid backup/restore/etc will work just like normal. recovery knows about the new partitions too.
* I'm not responsible for any lost data or damaged hardware if something goes wrong


----------



## McMick

This is great, thanks for the help. I'm still puzzled about the /cache partition though:

1. Where was it originally located? Was I right about it being at /dev/block/stl11 originally?

2. What was its original size?


----------



## ChrisCTX

jt is the man!

Bringing Jellybean to an old device and supporting hardware defective ones is just awesome. Really thankful for it.

I will wait for a stable version of CM10 to upgrade "my" tab since I originally fixed it to gift to my father, and would hate for him to become frustrated with any bug CM 10 might have in the meanwhile.


----------



## jt1134

McMick said:


> This is great, thanks for the help. I'm still puzzled about the /cache partition though:
> 
> 1. Where was it originally located? Was I right about it being at /dev/block/stl11 originally?
> 
> 2. What was its original size?


It was originally on the nand, don't remember which partition exactly. Its gone tho, reformatted and resized in mtd conversion.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134

ChrisCTX said:


> jt is the man!
> 
> Bringing Jellybean to an old device and supporting hardware defective ones is just awesome. Really thankful for it.
> 
> I will wait for a stable version of CM10 to upgrade "my" tab since I originally fixed it to gift to my father, and would hate for him to become frustrated with any bug CM 10 might have in the meanwhile.


A lot of the bugs in cm9 have been resolved in cm10. Its much more stable at this point imo.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134

The way I had the bootstrap hacks done in the kernel concerned me as a bit of a security issue, so I rewrote the code. Now everything is detected automatically so other than creating a file on your sdcard there is no manual intervention required. I've updated my post above with updated instructions.


----------



## pinkydw

Trying this out but having a bit of trouble. When I try the command:
adb shell "echo /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 > /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file"
I'm getting a directory not found. I think maybe I'm not flashing the device with the right recovery, I've tried a few different ones. Using heimdall if that makes a difference.


----------



## derekwilkinson

pinkydw said:


> Trying this out but having a bit of trouble. When I try the command:
> adb shell "echo /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 > /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file"
> I'm getting a directory not found. I think maybe I'm not flashing the device with the right recovery, I've tried a few different ones. Using heimdall if that makes a difference.


adb shell 
cd dev
cd block
ls
then see if it has mmcblk0p3

if not you did something wrong with the formatting of the sdcard or the sdcard isn't being seeing as mmcblk0 which could be caused by your original memory chip still being in there and the kernel not mounting the sdcard in the proper block


----------



## pinkydw

Alright got the command to work and was able to mount and install the zip, derek, I think I had the wrong version of recovery or put it in in the wrong order. Kind of stuck in a boot loop though with the cynogen mod screen, think I forgot this step the last time I messed with the card though:


> create a file in the root of your sdcard named "activate_data_on_sdcard"; doesn't matter what kind of file, just use that name.


Letting it charge up a bit before messing with it again


----------



## fchu03

McMick said:


> Thanks for putting this guide up, ChrisCTX!
> 
> Some notes:
> 
> On the Verizon Galaxy Tab, SCH-I800, the first two screws you have to remove are not phillips head. They are some weird triangular head and you'll need to use a flat-headed screwdriver to get them out (a VERY FINE one). Inside the device, the EMI shield is screwed on with 5 VERY tiny phillips screws which are nigh impossible to remove. They are on there TIGHT. You will need an ULTRA-FINE phillips screwdriver to have any success. Think of the smallest phillips screw you've ever seen; these are even smaller. I could not remove two of them and had to pull the cover off with force until they popped out.
> 
> The NAND chip on mine was not glued on on the edges like ChrisCTX's. It appears to be glued on all over the underside as well (don't know how else to explain it). It was impossible to remove it without destroying the chip. I had to "chip" away at it; it would only come away in little pieces and flakes. I will be surprised if my device still works after this. Obviously there are differences between the Sprint and Verizon models, or differences according to production place or date, which you may run into that makes this mod difficult or impossible. My recommendation is not to attempt it unless you are ready to kiss your device goodbye.
> 
> UPDATE: I can't believe it, but my tablet works again! Thanks again for putting this guide together!


Hi can you tell me what you used to destroy the chip?? I'm having lots of problems with mine.

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisCTX

Use a screwdriver, just keep trying to pop it off, either it comes right off or you will have to use enough force to break it, just be sure to be careful with the board and clean everything up once its completely off.


----------



## pure_genius_69

I have completed the hardware steps listed but I am having an additional problem. In the many things I tried after getting the cm9 encryption failed error, I tried restoring back to the "factory" rom versions. Device currently boot verizon logo and then bootloops/hangs on the verizon logo. It no longer has CWM on it. I am using heimdall on OSX 10.8. I am getting an error I never got before when trying to write to it. When running "sudo heimdall flash --kernel zImage --recovery recovery.bin", I get the "Failed to detect compatible download-mode device." message. It is in the correct download mode per the image on the screen. Any ideas? Also worth noting that your instructions are incorrect for current cm10 roms. The lines 31 and 35 are not the SD_PART lines anymore.


----------



## ChrisCTX

I believe CM 10 ROMS are configurable for InternalSD-less devices, refer to jt1134's post for latest instructions: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33743-external-sd-card-only-guide/#entry965188


----------



## yuxujian

pinkydw said:


> Alright got the command to work and was able to mount and install the zip, derek, I think I had the wrong version of recovery or put it in in the wrong order. Kind of stuck in a boot loop though with the cynogen mod screen, think I forgot this step the last time I messed with the card though:
> 
> Letting it charge up a bit before messing with it again


I alse created the file create a file "activate_data_on_sdcard" ,but still stuck in a boot loop .


----------



## yuxujian

ChrisCTX said:


> *Intro:*
> 
> This is a no-nonsense guide for running your Samsung Galaxy Tab with only an external SD Card.
> 
> This guide is a compilation of other (more experienced) user's solutions, as such I take credit only on gathering presenting them on a single easy to follow post.
> 
> I don't make any guarantees, specially since this guide involves hardware modification, proceed at your own risk.
> 
> I did this procedure on a Sprint CDMA version, but all Galaxy Tabs should be more or less the same.
> 
> *Why would I do this?*
> 
> Because your Galaxy Tab 7 no longer works (bootloop in GB Roms or Encryption Unsuccessful on ICS/JB).
> 
> Pictures of common symptoms that this procedure fixes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Thanks to (from XDA Developers and Rootzwiki):
> 
> Black6spdZ: Who originally posted this method.
> derekwilkinson: Who helped me out with the update.sh changes.
> xz124: For making me custom kernel for a couple of tests (No longer needed with hardware hack) and overall being very supportive.
> cgugino: Who guided me to use vold.fstab hacks to fix the device (sadly it didn't work).
> iFixit: For their step by step images.
> Every single Android hacker and hack user who makes this community great.
> 
> *Procedure:*
> 
> Summary:
> - Open up the device and take internal SD Card out.
> - Re-assemble the device.
> - Partition the external SD Card (3 partitions, two small ext4 and one big FAT32)
> - Modify ICS or later ROM's update.sh to use partition 3 as external SD Card.
> - Flash modded ROM via CWM (and Google Apps optional).
> - Enjoy
> 
> *Taking it appart:*
> 
> Don't panic!, if you can use a screwdriver and build with Legos you are qualified to do this!
> 
> iFixit does a wonderful job of showcasing how to open the device up that I rather link to them than try to out-do them.
> Follow their guide until step 13 then refer back to this guide. http://www.ifixit.co...Teardown/4103/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To actually remove the Internal SD Card (that is not soldered to the board but in-fact glued to it), I recommend you take an exacto knife (or other small blade or thin screwdriver) and slide it around the edges gently; once the edges are loose, take your screwdriver under the chip and just pop it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be adhesive residue on the board, I recommend using some gentle solvent to remove it (I used a cloth with a little paint thinner).
> 
> Put everything back together (just follow the iFixit guide on reverse) and feel proud that you are done with the hardware mod.
> 
> *Partition your external SD Card*
> 
> I used three partitions (all primary, not logical) , two 500 MB ext4 and a FAT32 with the rest of the space.
> 
> Linux users will probably not require much help on deciding what software to use, but for Windows users MiniTool Partition Wizard does a good enough job.
> 
> Do note that your device will perform according to your external SD Card, so it's not a bad idea to invest in a category 10 SD Card.
> 
> *Modifing the ROM:*
> 
> Download your ICS / JB ROM of choice, unzip it and open update.sh
> Edit both line 31 and 35 to be as bellow
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SD_PART='/dev/block/mmcblk0p3'
> 
> Save and zip back.
> 
> *Loading the Modded ROM to the SD:*
> 
> Because we messed with the SD Cards, CWM will have a bit of trouble finding the external SD Card (until we flash our ROM).
> 
> Go ahead and connect your device to your computer and ADB the following command:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> adb shell "echo /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 > /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file"<br />
> 
> That will allow you to access your SD Card from your PC, just copy your modded ROM to it.
> 
> Now, issude the following command:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> adb shell mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 /sdcard
> 
> This will allow you to install the .zip file from CWM, go ahead and do that.
> 
> After checking partition types, your device will reboot and appear on a countdown to find the external SD Card, go ahead and reboot it manually before it does automatically (reboot to recovery with volume up).
> 
> Flash the .zip again, this time the installation will go successfully and you will have a working device.
> 
> Optionally, flash your desired Google Apps.


The tab will be ok ,but when you link the usb to your pc, the tab wouldn't mount the usb storage correctly .


----------



## Technologic

Jt, I followed your instructions. It gets past optimizing apps, but then the google services framework fc's and it reboots. I've tried wiping data/factory reset, etc. Partitions are 24gb fat32 / 5gb ext4 / 35mb ext4 with activate text file at the root of the sdcard. Any suggestions?

Edit: I figured it out. Setup a 24gb fat32/4gb ext4/100mb fat32 partition configuration.


----------



## jt1134

Technologic said:


> Jt, I followed your instructions. It gets past optimizing apps, but then the google services framework fc's and it reboots. I've tried wiping data/factory reset, etc. Partitions are 24gb fat32 / 5gb ext4 / 35mb ext4 with activate text file at the root of the sdcard. Any suggestions?
> 
> Edit: I figured it out. Setup a 24gb fat32/4gb ext4/100mb fat32 partition configuration.


Have you removed your internal SD? Curious if it works in all configurations as I obviously can't test it all.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Technologic

jt1134 said:


> Have you removed your internal SD? Curious if it works in all configurations as I obviously can't test it all.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


It works without removing the internal memory, but is incredibly slow to boot, install, or load apps. Once the app loads (angry birds star wars), it works fine... Samsung wants $107 to replace the system board. Currently looking for a tab with a broken screen to swap parts. Couldn't find the system board on eBay.


----------



## trax

Hi ! Thanks a lot for the tutorial, it's very helpful. I do have an issue, though, maybe someone can explain...

I'm in the middle of doing the procedure: I just closed back the device (after almost destroying it for good, but it does seem to start up) and modified my ROM.

Now I need to connect it to adb, but I'm new to all this... I found a few tutorials explaining how to setup adb and fastboot, but as it happens, it doesn't detect my device in download mode as an "adb device". On all of these tutorials regarding driver issues, it was always mentionned that the device needs to be in "debug mode". The thing is: the reason I'm doing this whole thing is that my device (SCH-i800) bootloops on the VZW logo, so there is no way I can access the "debug mode". Is the download mode supposed to be enough to do this?

I've tried a few things on my windows 7, now I'm going to try it with ubuntu...

If anyone can give me a hand, that'd be great. Thanks again for this tutorial, and excuse me for my dodgy english.


----------



## joelshort

I hope someone is still watching this thread...

I have a SGT SCH-i800 that exhibits the problem described in the OP. I successfully got CM10.1 nightly to boot from SD card using the instructions in a later post. But I would like to be able to flash other ICS ROMs as well, so I am trying to follow the steps in the OP to be able to do that. I partitioned the SD card and modified the ROM I want to install etc.

But when I get to this part, I run into problems:
*Loading the Modded ROM to the SD:*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Because we messed with the SD Cards, CWM will have a bit of trouble finding the external SD Card (until we flash our ROM).[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Go ahead and connect your device to your computer and ADB the following command:[/background]

adb shell "echo /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 > /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file"

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]That will allow you to access your SD Card from your PC, just copy your modded ROM to it.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Now, issude the following command:[/background]

adb shell mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 /sdcard

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]This will allow you to install the .zip file from CWM, go ahead and do it. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]It appears as though I get access to the SD card from adb and I can drag/drop the modded ROM into the SD partition, but when I try to adb shell mount... so I can flash the zip I get an error that the directory is busy. I can't do anything at that point so I boot back into CM10 and start over. When I go back into CWM and start over it appears as though the modded ROM I had previously put in is no longer there. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Any thoughts?[/background]


----------



## monkeyboy

joelshort said:


> I hope someone is still watching this thread...
> 
> I have a SGT SCH-i800 that exhibits the problem described in the OP. I successfully got CM10.1 nightly to boot from SD card using the instructions in a later post. But I would like to be able to flash other ICS ROMs as well, so I am trying to follow the steps in the OP to be able to do that. I partitioned the SD card and modified the ROM I want to install etc.
> 
> But when I get to this part, I run into problems:
> *Loading the Modded ROM to the SD:*
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Because we messed with the SD Cards, CWM will have a bit of trouble finding the external SD Card (until we flash our ROM).[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Go ahead and connect your device to your computer and ADB the following command:[/background]
> 
> adb shell "echo /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 > /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file"
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]That will allow you to access your SD Card from your PC, just copy your modded ROM to it.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Now, issude the following command:[/background]
> 
> adb shell mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 /sdcard
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]This will allow you to install the .zip file from CWM, go ahead and do it. [/background]


on my Sprint Gtab, the relevant device names are /dev/block/mmcblk1p3, etc.

Also I have better luck with the CM10.1 ROMs than the CM10...


----------



## joelshort

monkeyboy said:


> on my Sprint Gtab, the relevant device names are /dev/block/mmcblk1p3, etc.
> 
> Also I have better luck with the CM10.1 ROMs than the CM10...


Thanks for the reply. How did you know that the "mmcblk1p3" was different than in the OP instructions? How do I find this out for my Tab?


----------



## monkeyboy

joelshort said:


> Thanks for the reply. How did you know that the "mmcblk1p3" was different than in the OP instructions? How do I find this out for my Tab?


you can see device names with the mount command in the terminal window, or adb shell mount.

Happy to report that all previous problems I had, particularly with CWM being trashed, etc are resolved in the newest CM10.1+Humberos+TWRP ROM.
It uses TWRP recovery instead of CWM, and it works great and still remains after CM10.1 is loaded.

I'll also warn anyone trying to do this on a Class 2 microSD card: Don't, way too slow. Consider Class 4 to be the minimum for acceptable performance.

And as far as partition sizes, I ended up using a 16GB card and did 14GB FAT32 (/storage/sdcard0), 900MB EXT4 (/data) and the remainder (about 200MB for /cache). It fits well without a lot of waste. The Windows program MiniTool Partition is indeed a very good utility for this purpose.


----------



## rackstar

Maybe someone can help me, i am having a little difficulty getting this to run off the sd card, and i think the recovery i have on the device is too old. It is a verizon version of the tablet, SCH-I800 The recovery that i have installed is CWM-based Recovery v4.0.1.5 which i was able to flash to the device via Heimhall. That recovery came as a bin file. i believe i may have to have CWM-based recovey 5.0.x.x but i am having difficulty locating the bin, and a zip install of the recovery from get.cm freezes mid-install and when i reboot device, the 4.0.1.5 is still there. I tried the adb method and i am able to send to it, and to mount. Also, with an 8gb class 4 sd, partition is laid out 5.5gb fat32, 2gb ext4, 500mb ext4. When i put the zip of android on the sd card i should put it on the first partition along with the data_sd file, right? Any advice on getting a newer recovery and cyanogenmod working ,I am trying to get this device working for my girlfriend to us for school, and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lafein

Hey all!

I've been following this guide in an attempt to fix my Verizon tab 7, and I've gotten everything to function except the installation of the Rom.

I've re partitioned the external sd card with 3 partitions, 2 ext4 500mb and 1 fat32 with the rest of the storage.
I can mount the sd card using the adb command, but when I try to install it using CWM 5.0.2.7, I get:

Installing: /sdcard/cm-9.0.0-p1c.zip

finding update package...
Opening update package...
Installing update...
Installation aborted.

I'm fairly new at this, so It's entirely possible that I've screwed up something very simple.

Thank you.


----------



## Lafein

An update!

I got the Nightly 10.1 to install after some tinkering and just general patience.

All is well with the exception of SD storage. I can't use the Camera or any app that requires external storage.
The FAT32 partition is 1g, ext3 14g, and the ext4 is 100mb.


----------



## nybs31

Has anyone gotten this to work recently? Downloaded newest CM 10.1 nightlyfrom the link JT provided in an earlier post. I tried JT's way first. I created 3 partitions; a 27 GB fat32, a 4 GB ext4, and a 100 MB ext4. The fat32 partition was first, then the 4 GB ext4, then the 100 MB ext4. I also created a file called activate_data_on_sdcard and put it on the root of the fat32 partition. I was able to get the tab to boot, but stuck at spinning circle boot ani. Then I disassembled the tab, chipped off the nand flash, and reassembled the tab. That was a tough task. I did break off a few of the tiny things surrounding the internal nand flash. I hope that didn't affect anything. Now when I boot into recovery, I am unable to mount sdcard to flash anything. Where do I go from here?

Edit: the activate_data_on_sdcard file I created was a text file. I just right clicked the sdcard and placed a new text file and renamed it to activate_data_on_sdcard. Is that correct? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lafein

I had to partition my SDcard differently from what the guide suggests. I'll grab my Tablet, and let you know.

Also, what I found was when I was installing the ROM, I had to make sure the screen stayed awake, I don't know if this had to do with using the external SD card or not, but it would interrupt the installation and fail if I let the screen sleep.


----------



## nybs31

Lafein said:


> I had to partition my SDcard differently from what the guide suggests. I'll grab my Tablet, and let you know.
> 
> Also, what I found was when I was installing the ROM, I had to make sure the screen stayed awake, I don't know if this had to do with using the external SD card or not, but it would interrupt the installation and fail if I let the screen sleep.


So what did you partition the SD card to? I have a 32GB SD card. What should my partitions be? I'm ready to partition now. Thanks for replying and thanks for your help.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rudzuan2008

Please help,after done removing internal sd, my phone can boot to download/recovery. problem now, can't connect using adb. adb devices, device not found. any other way to make changes to the system folder, to apply the changes? thanks in advanced


----------



## tinpanalley

Question, will this work with the stock recovery version 3e? If not, is there something I can do?


----------



## udg21

tinpanalley said:


> Question, will this work with the stock recovery version 3e? If not, is there something I can do?


no you have to have a custom recovery.


----------



## vivin007

Feel the Taste of Kitkat

Cm 11 Rom for Galaxy tab with internal SD card failure - * a Rom by @terenceng*

Goto the below Original Rom thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2535646

My Sweet Kitkat HomeScreen


----------

